# San Cristobal Roller Asleep at the Wheel



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Ya know, if you trim off the stems before you roll the cigar, the draw is much better.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*thats good luck!*


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, well, just call me a BOTS... a brother of the stem.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

bots. nice


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Free toothpicks!!! Great score :brick:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

d'oh. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Buy a $9 cigar, get a FREE toothpick. Love it.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow. Lame. Mail it back to them.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

what stems


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

nice to know. thanks


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Good grief John!!!

I hope they didn't charge you extra for the tree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

If you look at the head of your cigar after you cut it, it is not uncommon to see that you've cut some smallish stems. And really, I don't mind a few larger stems buried in there somewhere, but for cryin' out loud, don't leave them in the head of the cigar. I could not get a draw on this thing until I pulled that buggar out! 
Funny, this Perdomo Habano Corojo doesn't seem to have ANY stems at all!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

That exact thing happened to me with a VSG Torpedo. It must have been rolled on a friday. I almost broke my cheekbones trying to draw from it.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Stems happen!!


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

I cant stand the hype on this cigar... I think it is a horrible tasting smoke. It's supposed to be so complex, I didnt know that that was what complexity tasted like. I guess simplicity is what I like.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

That stem must have fuc&^% up your avatar


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Yeah really! I hate when that happens.

John, nice new pic. You rebel you!


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

*Oh gees*

Oh....I think I read about this. er uh I think its part of there grow your own cigar program.:baffled:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Damn scarecrow..


----------

